# Windows 8.1 clean install problem



## neophyte001 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello everyone,*
*
*The rig*: Dell Inspiron 17 5000 Series (5748) laptop.

 *The problem*: Laptop stuck in what appears to be common "Dell Logo and spinning dots" loop at bootup. Samsung HDD crash, confirmed by Dell ePSA diagnostics and S.M.A.R.T. run from Ubuntu Live DVD, replaced with HGST 1TB Travelstar HDD. New HDD is seen and properly identified in BIOS and Ubuntu Live. So HDD problem apparently fixed. And if I can run Ubuntu Live off of a DVD, the DVD drive is also in working order.

*The situation*: Clean install of Windows 8.1 (Laptop owners request) hanging at Dell or Windows logo. Windows 8.1 installation DVD made using Microsoft Media Creation Tool.

DVD spins up on power ON, seeks and flashes for approximately 30 seconds, Dell logo and spinning dots appear, DVD drive winds down and nothing more. I've waited hours for installation to resume. Nothing.

I've tried making a bootable USB stick, using both Microsoft Media creation Tool and Rufus, to pretty much the same result. USB stick flashes for 15 seconds on powerup, then stops flashing, Dell logo and spinning dots appear then nothing. Again, having read the installation may take some time to start, I have left it to "think" for over an hour.

I have tried, with both the DVD media and USB stick, pretty much every permutation of BIOS settings; Default settings, UEFI with Fast Boot ON/OFF, Secure Boot ON/OFF, Legacy boot with Fast Boot ON/OFF and Secure Boot ON/OFF, etc.

The only different result I can get is using Legacy boot, with Fast Boot OFF, Secure Boot OFF and Selecting CD/DVD as Primary Boot Device in the BIOS. That way, I get the small blue Windows logo with spinning dots at the bottom of the screen instead of the Dell logo. But the same DVD spin down occurs after 30 seconds or so and the installation hangs there. I have been patient, as recommended in other forums, and have left the laptop in this stupid loop overnight even. Still nothing.

Sorry for the wall of text but I just want to give the most complete info possible. Thank you in advance for any insights or suggestions ‘cause I'm pretty much out of ideas.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Create a bootable USB Flash Drive using* Rufus *in my signature. Under *Partition Scheme and target system* *type *choose GPT Partition Scheme for UEFI Bios,
Browse it to the Windows ISO image and burn it to a USB Flash drive. Put that in the troubled machine and boot into Setup (Bios) here, set* Secure Boot *_Off_ or change it to *Setup Mode*. *Fast Boot* _Off_. _Enable_ *UEFI Bios*, _Move_ the Flash Drive to First Boot Device._ Save and Exit._
With the Flash Drive in, restart and it should boot off of the Newly Created Media and start the install. See how you get on.


----------



## neophyte001 (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion. Tried that exact scenario many times, still stuck at the DELL logo and spinning dots.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Remove all but one module of RAM, switch RAM modules around to different slots. Download the ISO image for *Memtest* and burn it to CD using *IMGBurn *both in my signature, boot off of the newly created media and run the tests on each RAM stick separately for at least 7 passes each. If you get any errors, Red in the lower pane, that module is bad and needs to be replaced. 
If RAM tests fine, then try a different Windows install ISO image


----------

